# different kinds of milk



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

My son has severe, potentially life threatening dairy allergies. A holistic doctor we went to see recently got talking to us about the different genetics of cows and how it plays into dairy. Has anyone ever heard of someone being allergic to milk from cows, but being able to tolerate milk from A2 jersey cows?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Not really. Cow milk is all very similar in its makeup. However goats milk is vastly different. It is tolerated by many who are allergic to cows milk. Myself included. And it is superior in health benefits.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I imagine this A2 would be hard to find! 

There is also soy milk, goat milk, almond milk, and other kinds of milk available that you might try him on.

Then again, he might decide he does not like milk. Unless he is an infant I would be guided by him. If he is still young enough to need his bottle I would try him on a soy formula.

Allergies can be a bit odd. I have a milder milk allergy and raw milk is kinder to me than pasteurized milk is. Another person may have a different response. 

There are milk substitutes, and then there is goats milk and possibly this Jersey milk. I have HEARD of A2 milk, but I have no idea if it is less likely to make an allergic reaction. I recommend you take your son to an allergist with these questions, since as you say they are potentially life-threatening.

As a person with many food allergies, if your son decides he does not like a food any longer, do not push it. Sometimes our subconscius knows what our conscious has not yet figured out.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes I've heard of it. Quite a few ppl who have been allergic to dairy have found out they can drink a2a2 milk. Any breed can have A2 milk not only jerseys. Guernsey's have the highest potential to have a2 milk with 96% of them producing it.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

nyhunter said:


> Yes I've heard of it. Quite a few ppl who have been allergic to dairy have found out they can drink a2a2 milk. Any breed can have A2 milk not only jerseys. Guernsey's have the highest potential to have a2 milk with 96% of them producing it.


I concur.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

I might have misrepresented the situation and what I am looking for a little bit. My son will be three years old in two weeks, still breastfeeding, and allergic to almost everything. We have tried goats milk with a skin test and had the same reaction as with regular milk. Whenever it touches his skin he gets hives within minutes if not quicker. He has an intolerance to soy as well. We were mainly looking to get some of the minerals and other nutrients that raw dairy provides, along with the possibility of the gut healing qualities.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Ask the people on the Family Cow board. This comes up for discussion over there a good bit...

http://familycow.proboards.com/board/19/family-cow

Regards,
SBJ


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

kdalton324 said:


> I might have misrepresented the situation and what I am looking for a little bit. My son will be three years old in two weeks, still breastfeeding, and allergic to almost everything. We have tried goats milk with a skin test and had the same reaction as with regular milk. Whenever it touches his skin he gets hives within minutes if not quicker. He has an intolerance to soy as well. We were mainly looking to get some of the minerals and other nutrients that raw dairy provides, along with the possibility of the gut healing qualities.


I'm not all up on the newest milk research, but I do know that goat milk tends to be A2/A2. So if your son shows a reaction to goat milk already, I would be wary of A2 cows' milk. Just my thoughts.

What have the reactions been, if tried, with pasteurized vs raw dairy? And how about different dairy products such as cheese or yogurt? 
Milk allergies can be tricky, as there are different protiens and enzymes that could be causing the adverse reaction. Just between my brothers and I there was a difference in the dairy products we could tolerate as kids. I could eat cheese, one of my brothers couldn't kind of thing.

I do hope you find something that helps.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> I'm not all up on the newest milk research, but I do know that goat milk tends to be A2/A2. So if your son shows a reaction to goat milk already, I would be wary of A2 cows' milk. Just my thoughts.
> 
> What have the reactions been, if tried, with pasteurized vs raw dairy? And how about different dairy products such as cheese or yogurt?
> Milk allergies can be tricky, as there are different protiens and enzymes that could be causing the adverse reaction. Just between my brothers and I there was a difference in the dairy products we could tolerate as kids. I could eat cheese, one of my brothers couldn't kind of thing.
> ...


We first noticed the reaction with pasteurized cows milk from the grocery store. We began to experiment with different kinds of raw milk to see if he would have a reaction. We have tried raw cow and raw goat milk already. He has never ingested it, but if the milk touches his skin he breaks out in hives, and if he is in an area where dairy is being cooked with he starts to get itchy and almost acting like he is drugged.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

kdalton324 said:


> I might have misrepresented the situation and what I am looking for a little bit. My son will be three years old in two weeks, still breastfeeding, and allergic to almost everything. We have tried goats milk with a skin test and had the same reaction as with regular milk. Whenever it touches his skin he gets hives within minutes if not quicker. He has an intolerance to soy as well. We were mainly looking to get some of the minerals and other nutrients that raw dairy provides, along with the possibility of the gut healing qualities.


Have you taken him to a chiropractor? If not, I would.

Know a number of people (myself included) that have some pretty nasty allergies when our backs are out of place.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a heritage Swedish breed which have double beta casein. It is true that people who are allergic to milk protein (not laktose) can sometimes drink milk from cows with beta casein as with goats and sheep. This type of protein also makes a better cheese. If you are allergic to laktose then sorry, milk is a no go zone.


----------

